# anyone got a recommendation for a sandblasting cabinet?



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

don't panic, I'm only going to bead blast with it.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Give Mark a call at Badboy Blasters...he is top notch in customer service and will go WAY out of his way to help you out.

www.badboyblasters.com

The 1000XL is a nice size for framework if your space is tight. Can easily fit a frame with room to spare, allow rotation in one axis, and offers good access from the front or either side. Will run multiple types of media through it's syphon system. Good price too.

cheers,

rody


----------



## vavaroutsos (Feb 15, 2009)

You might want to check out TIP. They use to have some decent equipment for reasonable prices, although I haven't checked lately.

~petev


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

I was talking to Mark B at Spectrum a couple of weeks ago about this very subject since he's got a lot of blast cabinet experience. His recommendation for the money was Skat Blast products.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

I own a large skat blast cabinet. It does work well. Conceptually it is not that hard of an idea. A big box that holds grit. 

The Big Boy Blasters do though look in pictures like they are better made with heavier gauge materials and better foot switches, lighting and blast gun. These upgrades can add up pretty fast for the TP product and in the end I spent a fair bit more than base price on mine.

Then I cam across a very large cabinet from a Raytheon auction. 4 foot square, 4 foot tall interior space with a 36 inch turn-table inside. It is such a difference in ease of blasting a frame. The vacuum system which is built in is quiet, it is a tank, has doors on each side. I guess that is the difference between a 5k base cost and a 800 dollar one. (I paid 400 bucks. smoking dealio) I would only recommend going as big as you can reasonably go and then a little bigger whatever the name brand of the unit.

Someday a pressure blaster.....:thumbsup:


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I would love to find a used cabinet. That sort of thing doesn't happen too often around here.

It appears that Skat Blast is sold by TP


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

unterhausen said:


> don't panic, I'm only going to bead blast with it.


You no like sand?


----------

